# An elusive and highly sought-after effects cassette. (At least, as far as I know)



## nostalgiakid125

Hello there! 

I am currently in search of a halloween sound effects cassette from the 80's. 
Apparently people have asked about it before on other sites, but have found very little information on it. 

I too seek this information. 

Let me begin with a little backstory. I am searching for this cassette in the hopes of owning a piece of my 
childhood that was very special to me. In my local neighbourhood back in the 90's, there was a flower shop 
that would put up a "haunted castle" attraction every year. It was very elaborate for a family display, and boy, 
the levels of creativity were high!

Now the most iconic thing to me personally about the display was the soundtrack, a very ominous
and unique soundtrack of rapid paced sounds, and strange samples. 

I loved the soundtrack so much, that as a kid, I'd sneak in a small cassette recorder under my jacket
so I could listen to the sounds at home and re-live the experience...unfortunately, that tape bit the dust
ages ago, and I never could find that recording again...until recently. 

I came across this cassette known as "Chamber of Horrors"...a widely sold cassette from 1988 
that featured the sounds I was looking for, in fact they were the EXACT same sounds...






Except...the versions I had heard in the past did not have the "Happy Halloweeeeeeeen" guy throughout
and there wasn't an instrumental rip off of Michael Jackson's thriller, or the free form Jazz track "Birds of Fire" by 
Don Sebesky layered over top of it. 

Yes, all of the above is on that cassette...intentionally. 

Why?...who knows...

But my inquiry is this...I know there exists a version of this cassette (perhaps under a different name/manufacturer) that's either
the same year, or older, that is just the sound effects, without the voices or music. 

According to another user on a different website, their copy of that tape was black with an orange label (pretty stock) and 
started at the sound effect at around 2:22 in the video above, which I remember to be true from my experiences hearing it long ago.

So in conclusion, if you guys have ANY information on the cassette, whether it be the name, a copy for sale, or an mp3 download...

PLEASE let me know. I would VERY much appreciate it! 


-Thanks in advance!-
Nostalgiakid125



*Things I know already (Just to save some searching time) 

1.I know that there exists 3 versions of this cassette that are widely known about. 

*One copy has a story on one side called "The Haunting" and the other side has the Effects*Music*Voice (Basically the Video Posted)

*Another copy has the Effects*Music*Voice on both sides and took out the story mode completely

*The last version was a remake that came out in 1990- which had the same "Chamber of Horrors" Title, but completely different SFX.

2.One or two of the sound effects were re-used in a cassette called "Horrible Sounds of Halloween"...but as far as I've seen in my 
research, it's still not the correct tape. However, multiple versions of that may be in existance as well. 

3.The "Chamber of Horrors" cassette was sampled in many Halloween CD's later on in its full entirety, examples being the "Scareware Horror Sound Effects" CD, and a couple others of which I cannot remember at this time.


----------



## Halloweiner

There is a tape that has Chamber Of Horrors on one side and The Haunting on the other side. That is all I know of. You can find copies of it on eBay now and then.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

yes, I've seen that one. That's the one I linked in the above post. 
But that tape was a re-release of a previous tape that had JUST the sound effects. Not the annoying voice/music. 
This is the one I seek lol.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I think I have a copy of that tape......finding it, well that would be the real trick.


----------



## Halloweiner

Try the links here, and see if one of them are it:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/52255-sounds-halloween-post666056.html#post666056


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> Try the links here, and see if one of them are it:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/52255-sounds-halloween-post666056.html#post666056


Now there's something interesting. I looked at that very post a day or so ago...before you even posted it, and found out something amazing. Some of the sounds from the cassette I'm looking for, are in isolated forms on BOTH of those linked hallmark tapes. For instance, the Witch laugh from the Hallmark 1989 tape on the track known as "Dings and Witches" has the unfiltered witch laugh which was used in the tape I'm looking for. And the funeral march in "The Cemetery" was sampled in the same cassette as well. It seems as though whatever source material stemmed the sound effects for the "Hallmark Tapes" also stemmed the effects for the Cassette I'm trying to find. The story gets deeper and stranger as I continue this search.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Pumpkin5 said:


> I think I have a copy of that tape......finding it, well that would be the real trick.


Well, that would be ABSOLUTELY AMAZING if you did! PLEASE let me know if you find it, I would even pay you for it!

UPDATE: 

I just found another lead on the matter, hopefully I can contact the guy who put up this video...
The same tape I'm looking for was used in the background of this! 






Now I KNOW it existed


----------



## Pumpkin5

Found it! This is the tape I have, but it does have the "Thriller" bit on it if memory serves. If you want it, it's yours, just PM your address to me. I found it in a drawer and it's been YEARS since I used it. The label looks different, but the thing is ancient. It's been a long time since I used a "boom box" on Halloween night. Here is what my cassette looks like.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Wow! Thanks man! I really appreciate you finding that...I hate to say (and it really does pain me to say this, because I REALLY am thankful you searched for it) that the cassette you found is the same version as in post 1 that I already have. I'm currently looking for what I believe is now a tape that came perhaps long before the one you own. If you read the post wall, I managed to find someone who has the tape (or at least had it at one point) but I've been unable to contact him. It really does exist, and alternate sources have told me the cassette is unfortunately a black cassette with an orange label. (Which REALLY narrows it down eh?) But again I do thank you very much for looking and taking interest, unfortunately though, it is the same as the version I already have/have heard.


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's a tape with an orange label:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYnHK1k9JKE


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's a tape with an orange label:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYnHK1k9JKE

Horrible Sounds of Halloween:

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2010/09/horrible-sounds-of-halloween.html


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's a tape with an orange label:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYnHK1k9JKE

Horrible Sounds of Halloween:

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2010/09/horrible-sounds-of-halloween.html


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Thanks for the attempts halloweiner, but the topstone one (the orange label cassette) isn't it either, nor is the blogspot link. 

Here's the alternate post I was referring to http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/144436-chamber-horrors-alternate-versions.html 

for reference just in case my wording in the original post was bad.

UPDATE/EDIT

I JUST FOUND IT...but oh man is this weird. 

I came across a cassette for sale on ebay called "Scary Cassette Sons Affreux"...It IS in fact the tape I'm looking for, however it sounds as though it was recorded from a legitimate source, with a bad tape recorder...in other words the tape quality sucks, and it sounds like a bootleg copy of the "Real thing" which I imagine is in better quality. (Even the sounds in the Chamber of Horror Cassette are cleaner!) I've ripped the cassette in case anyone wants it, or has it in better quality.

here's a picture of the one I just bought.









And here's an audio stream of it. https://soundcloud.com/nostalgiakidd/scary-cassette-sons-affreux

Again, if ANYONE has any info on a higher quality version of either this tape, or one with the same sounds but a different name PLEASE let me know.

And might I add, it's a little odd...when I translate the "Sons Affreux" in google translate, it translates to "Sounds Awful"...a little ironic eh?


----------



## Halloweiner

Jason at Scar Stuff has mentioned before that there was a lot of copying back n the day amongst these,Halloween recordings. I've also heard that a lot of music on iTunes sounds like it is a copy of a copy. Glad you found it though. This one is new to me.

Just listened. Now that is awful...lol.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

I know right? And the sad part is, the version I uploaded is AFTER I put a bunch of cleanup VSTs and EQ over it. The actual tape sounds WORSE than the version I uploaded. It is still nice at least to have that soundtrack in some format though. Hopefully someday it'll be listenable...the search continues.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Welp...I just found out a couple of weird details on this search. 

Apparently a LOT of the sounds from the cassette in question are sampled from the "Halloween Horrors" LP from the 70's, which is pretty crazy! Not all of them, but around 80 percent of them. I was happy to find that LP available for download, but I'm still on the search for the cassette...now after looking up more information and talking to a few people, I'm almost POSITIVE that the cassette in question is this one right here. 









Unfortunately, no one seems to be selling it atm. I really missed my chance, as it sold on ebay last year for 15 bucks. 

There was a post on that cassette on both the scary sounds blog, and the highbury cemetary blog, but I don't believe either 
of the pages link to a soundrip of that cassette specifically. There is the 90's version of the cassette which is just the 
updated release of "Chamber of Horrors" but I believe the original orange cassette I posted is the SFX itself in high quality. 

If anyone's got a copy of the cassette posted above, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## Halloweiner

Which is this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hor...306122?hash=item51d6652e0a:g:2mQAAOSw9r1WAEX9


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> Which is this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hor...6122?hash=item51d6652e0a:g:2mQAAOSw9r1WAEX 9


That would be the 1990's reboot. 

it's basically the same tape as this 








same music/sound just different cassette names.

That one's actually been uploaded to youtube as well as other places.


----------



## Halloweiner

Oh ok. I tried.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> Oh ok. I tried.


Lol, I know...you're awesome really for lookin into this! 
It's just so crazy how such a widespread tape can be so...rare nowdays. 
Especially crazy at how elusive it can be even for internet standards. 

All I know is that as soon as someone posts a new copy, I'll buy it in a heartbeat, and upload it
for the sake of everyone else lookin for it!


----------



## tomanderson

AWESOME thread. I love these cool old Halloween cassettes!


----------



## Halloweiner

Did you post an automatic Search on eBay for the tape? I've been able to find some very rare items on there that way.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

no, but I've been checking every day...not a bad idea though. I've been trying to get ahold of Jason @ scar stuff to see if he knows anything about it, but I've so far been unsuccessful.


----------



## Halloweiner

He gets busy and sometimes takes a while to get back to you. A member here named siys may have this tape.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> He gets busy and sometimes takes a while to get back to you. A member here named siys may have this tape.


Really? That'd be awesome!!! Any leads are welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## Halloweiner

Look siys up n the member list and pm him.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> Look siys up n the member list and pm him.


done and done.


----------



## Halloweiner

Good luck.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

UPDATE: Boy this keeps getting better and better! 

Took another gamble on a cassette on ebay. This time I purchased "Sounds of Horror : De Bruits Horrifiants" another cassette with no listed manufacturer, 
and what sounds to be another "tape recorded" copy of the cassette I'm looking for. It IS however, in a bit better quality, as though a slightly higher quality mic was used I'll upload the tape shortly. 









UPDATE PART DOUS. 

Here's a sound stream. 

Clearly better quality, but still not proper "studio mastered" sound. 

https://soundcloud.com/nostalgiakidd/sounds-of-horror-de-bruits-horrifiants


----------



## pookiemonster

hey its the guy who posted the howlin hallween youtube video!
I lost my copy of the tape years ago and have been looking for it myself
if you you find please let me know i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Welp, I've got A BIG UPDATE on this matter.

I was doing some digging on discogs about my "Sounds of Horror -De Bruits Horrifiants-" cassette, and I found a small footnote at the bottom of the page
stating that the effects on it were taken from a certain copy of Fun World's "Thriller/Chiller." I bought it from a great vendor, and while the effects are still not in perfect studio, they are definitely the best quality so far! I've taken the liberty of re-mastering that tape (adding some noise reduction and some EQing to fix some of the hissing/bad quality parts) and it sounds pretty good! 

https://soundcloud.com/nostalgiakidd/funworldtm-thriller-chiller-1988 Enjoy the free download!


----------



## tomanderson

Looks really spooky! I love these old Halloween cassettes. And LPs. And all that sort of stuff.


----------



## Halloweiner

How do you download from Soundcloud?


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> How do you download from Soundcloud?


Well...you USED to be able to just click "download"...but I guess now they want you to have an account. 
If you want any of the stuff I uploaded, feel free to ask for it, and I'll link you that way.


----------



## Hallow-art

I had this same exact tape and it is also one of my favorites. They don't make them like they used to


----------



## nostalgiakid125

I know what ya mean man! I just wish I could get the cassette in studio quality. The sounds exist that way in "Chamber of Horrors"...they MUST come from a proper source tape...if only we could find it...the search continues.


----------



## Halloweiner

Sadly a lot of these cheap cassettes were recordings of recordings of recordings. I've also heard that some recordings were done with just a microphone instead of a line in cable. You're right though. They had to have come from an original recording sometime.


----------



## pookiemonster

i really hope we can find it someday!


----------



## Halloweiner

How about this one:


https://youtu.be/k-oSkXRs-5w


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Lol, nope...completely different tape with the same name. THAT one, was released on CD later...of course....THAT one gets a high quality release...


Now here's the weird part..(in relation to the original cassette post) some of these sounds may be even older than they seem. A LOT of the sounds on this cassette come from the Vinyl 12inch called "Halloween Horrors," in 1997, which was later re-released for both cassette and CD. BUT...there's some new info that I just recently discovered, some of the sounds are actually even OLDER than that! 






This is the ghostly sounds LP from 1974 released on power records...a record that pre-dates halloween horrors by 3 years...and yes, some of the sounds are the same...The witches brew segment? same bubbling sound as isolated in halloween horrors...so some of these sounds could be waaaaay older than halloween horrors. So the real time frame that this cassette could have been pieced together? waaaay before 1988...So who knows? 

All I know is this mystery gets weirder the more I dig into it...maybe one day we'll find answers.


----------



## Halloweiner

I had heard that Ghostly Sounds was picked apart for later recordings. I have Halloween Horrors in vinyl, cassette, digital AND CD. I got all three versions hoping there would be more background info about it. No such luck. 

You may want go through the Scar Stuff Blog. He has very extensive background info on all f his shares. Although sadly most of his links are dead. He fell into the same trouble that most of us Music Sharing blog owners had. DMCA and Trolls snitching on us. I even had my entire blog deleted in 2007. Simply because this idiot Troll didn't like me asking for donations one time. Anyway. Good luck!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

I tried to contact him a long time ago, got any good ways of getting a hold of him?


----------



## Halloweiner

awealthypatronofthearts at yahoo dot com

That's his email. That's how I always got a hold of him.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> awealthypatronofthearts at yahoo dot com
> 
> That's his email. That's how I always got a hold of him.


unfortunately no such luck...

on the plus side though, I bought a cassette to digital converter (rather than using aux cords through the mic input) so I re-recorded
the tapes I have, and they sound slightly better now lol. I'll upload if anyone wants them. Still not perfect, but a smidge better.


----------



## Halloweiner

Yes please do share. Thanks.

Here's Jason's website:

http://jasonwillis.com/

Maybe you can reach him better through there.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Here's the Thick logo version of Thriller/Chiller (Direct USB Transfer)
https://soundcloud.com/nostalgiakidd/thriller-chiller-thick-logo-version-direct-transfer

And Scary Cassette Sons Affreux (Direct USB Transfer)
https://soundcloud.com/nostalgiakidd/scary-cassette-sons-affreux-direct-transfer


----------



## Halloweiner

how do I download those?


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> how do I download those?


there should be a download button on the player (a down arrow) 
you may have to sign in though, I don't know if soundcloud changed the rules or not. 
You used to be able to just download stuff without logging in.


----------



## Halloweiner

Nope. I signed in but no arrow.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

how odd...maybe it's a mobile thing? I know the soundcloud mobile app is supposed to suck (I don't have a smartphone, so I'm only guessing)

Here's a zippy link as an alternative.
Thriller/Chiller (Long) http://www55.zippyshare.com/v/QfXqahtG/file.html
Sons Affreux http://www35.zippyshare.com/v/TobJAMs7/file.html


----------



## Halloweiner

Got them. Thanks.


----------



## Forhekset

This thread is a really interesting read. Also, thanks to you guys for posting so much Halloween music.


----------



## whichypoo

I have some of those old records this sounds familiar gonna have to dig them up


----------



## mita23

I had an old tape from the 80s that has bits and pieces of all the previous recordings, it looked like the thrillers/chillers tape but had some weird flute-type music in the beginning/end....I guess as a signal for me to flip to the other side. I miss it as well, next time I go to my parents Im going to search for it. Thanks for sharing all of this, really takes me back to my childhood


----------



## nostalgiakid125

mita23 said:


> I had an old tape from the 80s that has bits and pieces of all the previous recordings, it looked like the thrillers/chillers tape but had some weird flute-type music in the beginning/end....I guess as a signal for me to flip to the other side. I miss it as well, next time I go to my parents Im going to search for it. Thanks for sharing all of this, really takes me back to my childhood


the version you're referring to is this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-oSkXRs-5w

which has been re-released by funworld on CD. I just wish they had re-released the cassette I'm looking for on CD.


----------



## mita23

nostalgiakid125 said:


> the version you're referring to is this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-oSkXRs-5w
> 
> which has been re-released by funworld on CD. I just wish they had re-released the cassette I'm looking for on CD.


Thanks so much for sharing! I really missed this tape. I hope you find yours soon


----------



## mita23

Nostalgiakid125 did you find your cassette yet?


----------



## ScarySounds

nostalgiakid125 said:


> the version you're referring to is this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-oSkXRs-5w
> 
> which has been re-released by funworld on CD. I just wish they had re-released the cassette I'm looking for on CD.


I wonder why Funworld didn't use Thriller Chiller title on the CD when I bought it, I have two CDs of the same album. One with a skeleton on the CD and the other one with Horror Sounds and the Frankenstein's on the bottom.

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2011/09/horror-sounds.html


----------



## nostalgiakid125

ScarySounds said:


> I wonder why Funworld didn't use Thriller Chiller title on the CD when I bought it, I have two CDs of the same album. One with a skeleton on the CD and the other one with Horror Sounds and the Frankenstein's on the bottom.
> 
> http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2011/09/horror-sounds.html


Yeah, it is strange. I have the Frankenstein's monster one. No idea where it got to, but I reckon I'll find it someday. 
Unfortunately I still have yet to find the cassette, just wish I could get a hold of Jason at Scar Stuff, after reading his extensive blogs, I'm SURE he'd know the answers I seek.


----------



## mita23

nostalgiakid125 said:


> Yeah, it is strange. I have the Frankenstein's monster one. No idea where it got to, but I reckon I'll find it someday.
> Unfortunately I still have yet to find the cassette, just wish I could get a hold of Jason at Scar Stuff, after reading his extensive blogs, I'm SURE he'd know the answers I seek.


Best of luck! I know you have been looking for some time...what a mission it has become to find this tape!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

mita23 said:


> Best of luck! I know you have been looking for some time...what a mission it has become to find this tape!


Like, the funny thing is, the original reason I wanted to get a hold of this tape, is of course, because it was great memories from my childhood, but after hearing that a recording MUST exist in studio quality (due to the background sounds in Chamber of Horrors, and the fact that a lot of those sounds are available on the Haunted Horrors Album in full quality) I wanted the tape so I could sample it in a special-release song for Halloween. I'm a DJ and Producer, and I had a bunch of ideas for a tribute to this little memory in song form. Since time is running out though, I did the best I could with what I have, and made the song anyway, it's not "officially" finished, but I've got a solid full length demo. But now that I've basically "finished" a full version...I technically have no need for the tape to be in studio...

...That was until I started this thread, now I REALLY REALLY WANT THE TAPE...just so the hunt for it can be over, and I can enjoy it in full stereo studio quality, and share it with the rest of the people that wanted it! XD I've spent so much money...I have like 7 copies of Thriller/Chiller sound effects now, as well as other stuff...I mean MAN...has it drove me nuts XD


----------



## ScarySounds

nostalgiakid125 said:


> ...That was until I started this thread, now I REALLY REALLY WANT THE TAPE...just so the hunt for it can be over, and I can enjoy it in full stereo studio quality, and share it with the rest of the people that wanted it! XD I've spent so much money...I have like 7 copies of Thriller/Chiller sound effects now, as well as other stuff...I mean MAN...has it drove me nuts XD


I know your pain, I've spent a ton of money buying Halloween sounds to come back as the same freaking one I bought last year but with a different cover and name. I've almost been kind of cautious with buying albums and fearing after pressing Play it would be the same one I already owned!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

ScarySounds said:


> I know your pain, I've spent a ton of money buying Halloween sounds to come back as the same freaking one I bought last year but with a different cover and name. I've almost been kind of cautious with buying albums and fearing after pressing Play it would be the same one I already owned!



XD That's legit the most accurate representation of what I've felt like going out to the mailbox for the last 6 months XD I should line up all the cassettes and take a picture. I've got like 30


----------



## Braveit1

I can remember having the ghostly sounds LP as a child in Philly. We had a haunted garage and played that LP on a loop. As a kid my sister and I would get it out just before Halloween each year from the milk crate record storage in the closet to play. That squeaking door....those screams would always bring a chill. I'm not sure if my dad still has the LP or not (probably not).


----------



## Braveit1

^I believe the version we had was by Peter Pan Records (1975)


----------



## Braveit1

Another note, there was also an LP we had called "SOUNDS TO MAKE YOU SHIVER - Haunted House" (1974) that had many effects for our haunted house. We played this one even more. It has a lot of the same sound effects as the Ghostly Sounds but with a spoken intro, chains and wind.

You can listen to it on youtube watch?v=E8QpjNVZr3Y (I can't post links yet)


----------



## nostalgiakid125

So, since Halloween is literally right around the corner, anyone got any updates on this tape? anyone hear it lately, or find out anything? I sent a message to FunWorld inquiring about the cassette, and got...well, a bit of a vague reply. And by vague, I mean literally no information at all. I linked them to my upload of the cassette, sent a detailed series of questions, and their response was: 

"The sound cloud has nothing to do with Fun World, and this was not posted by Fun World.
The FW version was studio recorded and or purchased through a production house."

So yeah, I'm at a loss here.


----------



## ScarySounds

Sounds like a douche replied to your email. So the album that they explain was recorded on a studio is that something that can be downloaded off the Internet? Sometimes you just gotta be thankful for what you get it being on a disc or tape.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

ScarySounds said:


> So the album that they explain was recorded on a studio is that something that can be downloaded off the Internet? Sometimes you just gotta be thankful for what you get it being on a disc or tape.


Not exactly. I uploaded those soundcloud links from copies I've purchased myself, but I was basically looking for a high quality non-bootlegged sounding version of the cassette in question, so I could sample the sounds in a tribute song that I'm putting out for free for halloween. (I'm a producer and DJ) the tape in question was played back when I was a kid at a haunted house attraction locally, the event ended up getting vandalized and the tradition was stopped unfortunately. They got away with the cassette tape (which was in the stereo they stole) and ever since, I had always wondered what cassette it was. The song I did is finished, so I don't REALLY need it in HQ anymore, but after seeing so many others looking for the same tape, I was hoping to bring the mystery to a close, and find the REAL source of the audio. if you read through this thread, it's amazing what's been discovered about it, and how mysterious it's origin is. I am thankful for what I've found/gotten, don't get me wrong, but now the drive is just to solve the mystery for the sake of it being fascinating to me.


----------



## ScarySounds

With all these companies putting out copies of albums and renaming them it makes one crazy, I can't believe how every scary sounds of Halloween album is different yet they use the same name for different albums.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

This is the ONE AND ONLY time I support Copyright protecftion. To solidly define who made what, so no one else can claim it as their own.


----------



## mita23

nostalgiakid125 said:


> So, since Halloween is literally right around the corner, anyone got any updates on this tape? anyone hear it lately, or find out anything? I sent a message to FunWorld inquiring about the cassette, and got...well, a bit of a vague reply. And by vague, I mean literally no information at all. I linked them to my upload of the cassette, sent a detailed series of questions, and their response was:
> 
> "The sound cloud has nothing to do with Fun World, and this was not posted by Fun World.
> The FW version was studio recorded and or purchased through a production house."
> 
> So yeah, I'm at a loss here.


what a useless reply! is there a customer service # you can call? Maybe speaking to someone might help?


----------



## nostalgiakid125

I would...but I don't want to annoy them. I guess it's just up to fate that a fellow hallow-head here or elsewhere will know more than I do on the subject, and shed some light. Who knows? maybe we'll get lucky soon.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

By the way, it's done and up! If any of you are interested, here's what I originally intended to do with those samples. Some of you probably aren't into dubstep, but this is the best I could scrape from the tape, and those other sources. Enjoy, and Happy (almost) Halloween!


----------



## itzmurda

Good mix man. I hope you finally found what you were looking for.


----------



## Forhekset

nostalgiakid125 said:


> By the way, it's done and up! If any of you are interested, here's what I originally intended to do with those samples. Some of you probably aren't into dubstep, but this is the best I could scrape from the tape, and those other sources. Enjoy, and Happy (almost) Halloween!


Nice work, man!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Well, here's a weird update to the story!

This little thing...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YawmBJnOA68

Almost the EXACT same audio as "Horrible sounds of halloween" (Black version)

except it's longer, and wouldn't ya know it, has studio clips of that elusive cassette mixed in throughout the audio in high quality.

Which leads me to believe that the company known as "Viderex" might have the original studio tape...

now they did release another follow up CD that doesn't have any real previews on the internet...(there's a 60 minute CD that's most likely a bootleg with a similar cover)

But this one here 

https://img.discogs.com/-16OfUAKXufyBU6buM7W2TmiSo8=/fit-in/600x600/filters:strip_icc%28%29:format%28jpeg%29:mode_rgb%28%29:quality%2890%29/discogs-images/R-7618068-1445259041-4266.jpeg.jpg

Might be what we're looking for.

I've ordered a copy...so we'll find out.


----------



## Forhekset

Hope you've finally managed to track it down. I've been monitoring this thread since last year - I don't know why I find this kind of stuff so interesting, but I do.


----------



## ScarySounds

nostalgiakid125 said:


> Well, here's a weird update to the story!
> 
> This little thing...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YawmBJnOA68
> 
> Almost the EXACT same audio as "Horrible sounds of halloween" (Black version)
> 
> except it's longer, and wouldn't ya know it, has studio clips of that elusive cassette mixed in throughout the audio in high quality.
> 
> Which leads me to believe that the company known as "Viderex" might have the original studio tape...
> 
> now they did release another follow up CD that doesn't have any real previews on the internet...(there's a 60 minute CD that's most likely a bootleg with a similar cover)
> 
> But this one here
> 
> https://img.discogs.com/-16OfUAKXufyBU6buM7W2TmiSo8=/fit-in/600x600/filters:strip_icc%28%29:format%28jpeg%29:mode_rgb%28%29:quality%2890%29/discogs-images/R-7618068-1445259041-4266.jpeg.jpg
> 
> Might be what we're looking for.
> 
> I've ordered a copy...so we'll find out.


Can you relink that image? Its not working and I wanted to see if I might of had it.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

ScarySounds said:


> Can you relink that image? Its not working and I wanted to see if I might of had it.


I got it actually, and no...it's not the right one yet again...it looks like this


----------



## ScarySounds

What does that one sound like? I have seen that one around but never figured out if it was another copy of an album I had in my collection.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

ScarySounds said:


> What does that one sound like? I have seen that one around but never figured out if it was another copy of an album I had in my collection.


I might go ahead and upload it anyway for you guys lol


----------



## rothko

Found this at the thrift store and I saw you posted a picture looking for it way back in the thread. I haven't actually listened to it yet. It sounds like you've made a lot more progress, but let me know if you want it.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

https://soundcloud.com/nostalgiakidd/scary-cassette-sons-affreux-direct-transfer
If it sounds like this, and is in higher quality, then YES. Please post it!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

https://soundcloud.com/nostalgiakidd/scary-cassette-sons-affreux-direct-transfer
If it sounds like this, and is in higher quality, then YES. Please post it! 
That legitimately could be it.

(Sorry for the double post, it was an accident)


----------



## ScarySounds

The album you ended up getting in the mail. What did that sound like?


----------



## rothko

nostalgiakid125 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/nostalgiakidd/scary-cassette-sons-affreux-direct-transfer
> If it sounds like this, and is in higher quality, then YES. Please post it!


Here is Side A: https://soundcloud.com/jeffjvn/horrible-sounds-of-halloween

And Side B: https://soundcloud.com/jeffjvn/horrible-sounds-of-halloween-side-b


----------



## nostalgiakid125

rothko said:


> Here is Side A: https://soundcloud.com/jeffjvn/horrible-sounds-of-halloween
> 
> And Side B: https://soundcloud.com/jeffjvn/horrible-sounds-of-halloween-side-b


OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! YOU FOUND IT, YOU ACTUALLY FOUND IT  

CHILDHOOD RESTORED!!!!!

OMG

OMG

OOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!

-CASE CLOSED...1,000PTS...YOU SIR, HAVE WON THE INTERNETS!!!!! 

PLEASE PM ME A .WAV LINK! *begs*


----------



## nostalgiakid125

By the way, here's the Sounds of Horror album I ordered. 
Hope you enjoy it! https://we.tl/wAOS5b9rnX


----------



## rothko

nostalgiakid125 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! YOU FOUND IT, YOU ACTUALLY FOUND IT
> 
> CHILDHOOD RESTORED!!!!!
> 
> OMG
> 
> OMG
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!
> 
> -CASE CLOSED...1,000PTS...YOU SIR, HAVE WON THE INTERNETS!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE PM ME A .WAV LINK! *begs*


Here's the WAVs: http://drop7.com/halloween/

I'm so happy this was it! So I work next to a Salvation Army and go there a lot. I was looking through this thread and I saw that picture you posted. I knew I had seen that tape at the Salvation Army before, so I walked over there and it was still there! If you'd like the physical tape, PM me your address and I'll send it free of charge (it only cost me like a quarter or something).


----------



## ScarySounds

Wow that was the album I was trying to get, looks like I will try searching for it on Amazon. Need a physical copy of this so I can post it on my blog. Thanks.

Yikes I can't find it any where, looks like I will share your encode as the one I have on my blog is a bit rate of 128kbps. Thank you so much for solving the mystery.


----------



## Forhekset

Wow, can't believe this thread actually got resolved after 2 years! I love Halloween sound effects tapes and records, so this was pretty enjoyable to follow along with since 2015.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Forhekset said:


> Wow, can't believe this thread actually got resolved after 2 years! I love Halloween sound effects tapes and records, so this was pretty enjoyable to follow along with since 2015.


I know! It's so crazy, because this topic has actually been discussed on this forum before! like, years before I posted anything on it...there was no official resolution, but now the storybook is officially closed! Now the real question is, the bootlegs posted prior are modified versions of this cassette. most likely just re-edited and copied multiple times, which makes me wonder...which of the bootlegs was first? I would imagine Sons Affreux came first, followed by the Thriller/Chiller cassettes...but who knows? At this rate, I can remake the thriller/chiller and sons affreux versions in High Quality now, considering all the sound effects are in studio in this version!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

@scarysounds No Problem! Glad I could help out!


----------



## [email protected]

As sound cloud doesn't allow you to download any chance of uploading the WAV or MP3 of the tape?

Thanks!

RV


----------



## rothko

No problem!
http://drop7.com/halloween/


----------



## [email protected]

rothko said:


> No problem!
> http://drop7.com/halloween/


Thanks for replying rothko, but I just get a page with 'test' written top left when I click on that link?

RV


----------



## bobby2003

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for replying rothko, but I just get a page with 'test' written top left when I click on that link?
> 
> RV


Try it again. I see two links. I right clicked on each one and downloaded the files without an issue.


----------



## rothko

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for replying rothko, but I just get a page with 'test' written top left when I click on that link?
> 
> RV


Not sure why it's doing that (maybe something is cached) but here's the direct links:
http://drop7.com/halloween/horrible sounds of halloween.wav
http://drop7.com/halloween/horrible sounds of halloween side b.wav


----------



## [email protected]

Excellent, many thanks for the direct links.

RV


----------



## itzmurda

I just picked up a copy of the original cassette myself. I had three copies but they were all the second version.


----------



## Sonorsaur

Hi all,

Just want to start off by saying this was such a great story to follow and love how it ended!

I was wondering if anyone possibly had good quality wav files of the Chamber Of Horrors/The Haunting cassette?

I am also interested in any other horror/halloween sound cassette wav files that haven't been posted in here 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

Wow! I'm so glad you created this thread. I love old sound effects tapes. I used to collect so many of them as a kid. I'm going to continue to follow this thread to see if anyone else shares anything. I've had many of them, but I only have a few now. My favorite one was Hallmark's Sound Of Halloween Tape.


----------

